

Employee mood tracking – CompanyMood - orlandopoli
https://www.company-mood.com/

======
angersock
If you need a dashboard to figure out that there is a morale problem in the
ranks, something is _deeply_ wrong with your company.

~~~
orlandopoli
Of course CompanyMood can never replace the personal communication within a
company. But it can assist you to improve the work climate, providing a simple
tool for mood tracking and suggestions.

